# How many birds have you harvested this season?



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Well seeing firearm deer season is right around the corner. Seems a good many hang up the upland gear in favor of deer equipment and don't do much in the month of December.

So if you are the upland hunter who is about to call it a season, or the hunter who is just forced to take a few weeks off before the last 1/3 of the season......how it been? Seems a lot of regular posters harvested real good this year.

Lets say; Grouse, woodies and wild phez taken in Michigan for this poll.

Waterfowl and such we could do another poll.



*Maybe a moderator could help me out and modify the inital poll post. *
I may have not made the intent of the poll clear enough and offended the tradition of upland hunters or some hunting philosophy of some in general.

I applogize if I offended anyone by polling success of upland hunting this season. If this type of poll offends you, or you choose not to share how your season has gone thus far please do not feel obligated to share your experiences by voting or posting a thread.

For those who choose to vote your name is not attached to the vote and the statistics may prove to be interesting when compared to how your management feels things are going in the woodlots. 


Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: How many birds have you harvested this season? - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=354837#ixzz14SrwElzf


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

None of your business and asking is in poor taste.
It's about the journey not the destination.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Well the vote is annonymous, not a bragging tool.

On a side note if i had no chance at the "destination" i would prob take a different journey. A walk in the woods is great and I really enjoy it; but i carry a shotgun this time of year for the "destination".

Seeing claim is the grouse cycle is on the down swing and woodies are fewer and far between; everyone seems to have done well.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't even try to count. If I think hard I could probably figure out how many birds I've brought home this week. Anything beyond that I have no clue.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Enough to keep me happy. The kill is not the thrill that keeps me grouse hunting. Just walking up on the dog not a mucle moving except the nostrils sucking in that sweet smell of grouse. With a high head and a high straight tail. Get the camera out take a picture put the camera away. Then go in for the flush. If I get a bird and shot o well if not so what. There is alway more down the road. I really feal sorry for people who hunt for numbers they just eithor don't get it or don't own a good dog.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

1 grouse and 2 woodcock. It's been a fab year for me.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)




----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Tecumseh said:


> I don't even try to count. If I think hard I could probably figure out how many birds I've brought home this week. Anything beyond that I have no clue.


I agree, it would be difficult to keep an exact count.......unless ya just bagged 1 or 2. 

I don't think most of us keep an "exact" tally of our harvest; though it could prob prove to be of use for wildlife biologist and that sort of community. I do think that seasoned hunters keep enough of a harvest "tally" to know if the season has been better, worst or on par with past years..................that being more so the purpose of a poll like this. Might help confirm if the suggested cycles are accurate or not.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Part of what has turned me off from deer hunting is the quest for inches of bone, chest pounding, and bragging rights. I'm definitely not counting birds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

These are the kinds of questions that tell you alot about the people by their answers.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I do keep a very detailed log of flushes, cover type, weather, and how many birds were havested and in what cover locations. I do it for several reasons, but impressing the people of MS isn't one of them.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I guess im going to hell for having an idea of how many birds ive encountered. 

Maybe a worst place for enjoying killing and eating them. And boy do I enjoy eating them! I think my dogs are going to puppy hell too as they sure seem to enjoy the shot sound and feel of a bird in the mouth and pat on the head when they bring it to my evil hand.

Boy how things spiral out of control ahahahah.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Rugergundog said:


> Well the vote is annonymous, not a bragging tool.


 
sorry i didn't make this clear enough early on in the thread. hope this helps


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

*Maybe a moderator could help me out and modify the inital poll post.* 

I may have not made the intent of the poll clear enough and offended the tradition of upland hunters or some hunting philosophy of some in general.

I applogize if I offended anyone by polling success of upland hunting this season. If this type of poll offends you, or you choose not to share how your season has gone thus far please do not feel obligated to share your experiences by voting or posting a thread.

For those who choose to vote your name is not attached to the vote and the statistics may prove to be interesting when compared to how your management feels things are going in the woodlots.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

It's no big deal. People need to relaxxxx. I don't find anything offensive about your post or poll. Me... I'm a hunter and I kill stuff. I am in heaven right now and I kill a lot of stuff. I heard some pheasants calling me Hitler today. I didn't find that offensive either.


----------



## gsp jazzy (Nov 11, 2008)

5 grouse and 2 woodcock and no wild rooster yet.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the range of your poll is a bit small. I would guess that 13 would be close to the average, or maybe even a little low for those who are serious about hunting. 

Grouse season is approximately 10 weeks long, give or take. If a guy hunts once a week and averages 2 birds per outing, that's 20 birds.

If you're in SE MI, or Lansing, hunting once a week is an undertaking (I didn't do it this year!). But for our friends in the Great White North (or Montana) who can walk out their back door and hunt, hunting once a week is nothing.

I wouldn't be surprised to find that one or two members of this board are pushing triple digits.

I despise bragging as much as the next guy, but there's nothing wrong with this poll IMO. How is this more offensive than a guy posting a photo of ten grouse and a handful of woodies on his truck bumper, Mr Grush?

...btw, that was a sweet picture!

KW


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

I was seriously impressed by peoples' lack of chest pounding and number counting in this realm. It was refreshing to see a lack of the "whack em' and stack em'" mentality. And although I wasn't offended by the original post, I probably wouldn't have responded to it if not for the way it struck me. 

I think the "blood braggers" and "stone cold killers" are what will ultimately turn the tide for people who are "on the fence" regarding their feelings on hunting. Hearing someone boast about numbers or how they "really slaughtered them today" turns me away and it will others too. Some would say: "I don't care what people think of me and the way I hunt..." I say: "You'd better, because all of a sudden you aren't going to be able to do it at all." 

Ray


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Ray Adams said:


> I was seriously impressed by peoples' lack of chest pounding and number counting in this realm. It was refreshing to see a lack of the "whack em' and stack em'" mentality. Ray


 
Might not want to visit the Sept 15 opening day thread.......you may just go :yikes:

Its there and apparant from some who claim to not play the game.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

As my hunting partners (and wife) will attest, my shooting automatically and severly limits the carnage that I cause in the woods. About the only thing that I can hang my hat on is the degree of nice, productive bird work that my dogs are gracious enough to give me!
Overall I've done OK, but given the number of easy grouse shots that I've whiffed this Fall, this year would have been my best had I made them.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

Im confused I thought this was hunting forum not PETA. I hunt for a lot of reasons one is to shoot and eat birds if this is not one of your reasons then why bring the gun . If the pole dose not interest you than dont participate some of us heathen hunters might think its interesting.


----------



## bigman (Dec 7, 2005)

Enough to eat, not to freeze.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

I believe as a hunter you become much more free to just have fun if you don't keep score or try to compete with others for the highest kill count. Some people can't have fun hunting if they are not killing. Not saying it is true with those in this post. However, looking back over the years and reflecting on hunts, I could not tell you who, what or how many of anything were shot. I do think it is a good idea to keep track, atlthough I forget every year, for the biologists who conduct surveys.

This year, I have seen lots of good dog work from my dogs as well friends dogs. I have also had a lot of laughs and fun with my hunting friends. Nearly enough to last me until the next time I go out. Then, I hope to see more good dog work and have more fun and laughs. Personally, I am in the I don't care about count column.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I do keep count but have to look at the laynard when asked. The numbers that mean the most to be is 13+ counties 13+ people that I have hunted with and 13+ different dogs that I have hunted with
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Waaaay more get away than I land but I have taken some shots. It will be interesting to see how many shots I took when I finish cleaning out the back of my truck.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Merimac said:


> Waaaay more get away than I land but I have taken some shots. It will be interesting to see how many shots I took when I finish cleaning out the back of my truck.


He'll that's a long weekends worth of misses for me. Lol


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Merimac said:


> Waaaay more get away than I land but I have taken some shots. *It will be interesting to see how many shots I took when I finish cleaning out the back of my truck.*


So you must sit in the passenger seat eh? :lol: :yikes:

Mike


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Grouseman2 said:


> So you must sit in the passenger seat eh? :lol: :yikes:
> 
> Mike


Mike,
I can drive and shoot!:lol: Just not well.

Bigsp, That sounds like me and green wing teal.:lol:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Merimac said:


> Mike,
> I can drive and shoot!:lol: Just not well.
> 
> Bigsp, That sounds like me and green wing teal.:lol:


I haven't missed too many easy ones as of late but, I like pulling the trigger. My theory is if I can see it I can kill it. I still take some long shots that I should probably pass on but, hey ammo is cheap and it's fun slappin the ole trigger.


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

No problem with the original post here. Guy just asked a simple question. Seems as though it hit a nerve with some. Probably with those that arent enjoying much success. :lol: Seems hypocrytical to me to post pictures (dogs and birds). Then whine about someone bragging. Kind of a joke. Amazing how you can always count on finding pompous attitudes among the multitudes but always in larger numbers among flyfisherman grouse hunters and field trialers.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I take no offense to this thread. The DNR asks me every fall the same question. Like stated previously, so long as there is no "Whack 'em and stack 'em" attitude, there should be no problem with the discussion. Like it or not, you are the face of hunting, and being respectful of those who find hunting _tolerable _is necessary. I get real turned off when a fellow hunter has to be purposely obnoxious around a known non-hunter. Conversely, I have been told many times by folks who don't hunt, "I don't picture you as a hunter."

As far as my stats...it's kinda like golf. My dad used to tell me, "score doesn't matter as long as you are striking the ball well" - then he'd wink and grin. Despite missing a lot of field time this season my dogs have done well, and I have pulled the trigger a buncha times. Rotten marksmanship has been keeping the birds happy and healthy.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Rugergundog said:


> Seeing claim is the grouse cycle is on the down swing and woodies are fewer and far between; .


What evidence suggests the above statment?
I would disagree wholeheartily, but I only have anecdotal evidence myself.
I can't think of a single person who has been unhappy with the numbers of grouse flushed, regardless of the area hunted.

I despise the term "harvested." But that's just me.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

The poll could have been written better and could have been species specific to get a better idea of what is going on, the numbers are narrow to say the least.

That said I don't have much of a problem with the poll, I voted even, it was anonymous. If you don't like it, don't vote or share your stats. I do agree that it seems out of balance for some folks to take offense to the thread but at the same time post photos of all kinds of dead grouse.

As far as the opening day thread, please remember that is the best day of the year to wack em and stack em, non pressured birds in family groups, young of the years that are not strong fliers. The overall season paints a better picture then just judging based on opening day info.

Ruger - if you are interested in anonymous grouse statistics including kills become a member of the LODGH and read the annual survey, very interesting information, it is problay not 100% accurate but it probaly paints a good picture of what some are doing with out names and faces.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Grouseman2 said:


> So you must sit in the passenger seat eh? :lol: :yikes:
> 
> Mike


Mike. Ben got to the UP after our 2 camps. Those road birds on Mead Grade were alot spookier than the week(s) we were there. He would have had more misses.


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

I agree the poll could have had different wording along with a wider band of numbers. For instance +10 +25 +50 etc Or better yet who is up or down over last year. Personally I'm -21 grouse compared to the same date last year. +40 woodcock over last year. Be interesting to see how bird hunters are doing over last year. Dont take the number of birds in the late season like I used to. To many birds getting busted in the late season. Would like to see the late season shortened or better yet closed altogether. If not we will say goodbye to 15+ flushes with 3-5 being the norm in the not to distant future. Unless there is better managment in the very near future we are headed the same place as the northeastern states. Just a matter of time IMO


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Grayphase said:


> To many birds getting busted in the late season. Would like to see the late season shortened or better yet closed altogether. If not we will say goodbye to 15+ flushes with 3-5 being the norm in the not to distant future. Unless there is better managment in the very near future we are headed the same place as the northeastern states. Just a matter of time IMO


I would like to see some evidence to support THOSE statements. In my experience, late season grouse hunting is a difficult and often fruitless endeavor. It's MUCH easier to thin them out in Sept, IMO.

As I mentioned in the other thread, I'd trade 2 weeks in Sept for 2 weeks in Jan in a HEARTBEAT!

KW


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

Might I suggest you do some research. There have been studies done on the subject. If nothing else the LOSS OF HABITAT alone in just 10 years lest the last 20-30 is alarming for those of us that were fortunate or unfortunate enough to see how the hunting used to be and how habitat has and is disappearing. Take a look at what happened to grouse in the northeast from the 50's-80's. Mi is in that type of decline now. Dont worry this state is so far behind the curve you shouldnt have to endure any changes for at least a couple years.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> I would like to see some evidence to support THOSE statements. In my experience, late season grouse hunting is a difficult and often fruitless endeavor. It's MUCH easier to thin them out in Sept, IMO.
> 
> As I mentioned in the other thread, I'd trade 2 weeks in Sept for 2 weeks in Jan in a HEARTBEAT!
> 
> KW


Although I agree that sept is some pretty easy hunting, If I want to pile up the grouse, I go in December. 
No scientific evidence here, But if you know where to look, December is some real easy pickings. I limit myself to maybe two December hunts per year now, and it is mostly to let the dogs get into a lot of birds.

If I was king, there would be no December hunt, and season would not open till Oct 1.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

How does the loss of habitat relate to Dec hunting? I'm new at this, but I see a lot more dead birds in sept/oct than dec.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Evidently I have not yet learned where to look in dec.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

This reply is not meant to be me judgmental. Just a $.02, what I thought what would make a nice poll, would be to see how many flushes were made for the season / or per hunter. Or hourly flush rate averages, daily average. 
I'm sure it's been done in the past.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

mcanes1 said:


> This reply is not meant to be me judgmental. Just a $.02, what I thought what would make a nice poll, would be to see how many flushes were made for the season / or per hunter. Or hourly flush rate averages, daily average.
> I'm sure it's been done in the past.


 
Hahaah, good luck...write it up!! But be prepared to be treated like you just asked for checking account numbers and social security numbers.


I don't do a very good job keeping track of number of flushes per hour.......heck i get lost in the woodsne_eye:


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

No thanks, I'll just stay "out of sight". 
I keep track with a log, just to calculate certain patterns.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

mcanes1 said:


> This reply is not meant to be me judgmental. Just a $.02, what I thought what would make a nice poll, would be to see how many flushes were made for the season / or per hunter. Or hourly flush rate averages, daily average.
> I'm sure it's been done in the past.


They would be fun on a private board but, too many outsiders would look at that and give them ideas on where to go.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Only if they decided to give up thier GPS numbers. Otherwise no one could figure out where someone hunts, just because you might have your location on your personal information, right? I mean I live in Columbiaville, is that where I grouse hunt, no. Know what I mean?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I would have to do a better job of counting flushes in order to participate in that. Most of my hunting trips sound like this:

Me: Wow, that's a lot of birds today. What is that, 5 or 6?

My Buddy: I counted 13

I guess in my mind, the only ones that really matter can be pulled out of your game bag and counted at the end of the day.

... and in my case that's more a measure of the day's luck than grouse numbers, flush rates or anything else! :lol:

KW


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Flush rates only matter to each individual year to year you count the same so the comparison is apples to apples.
For me to compare my flush rate to anyone else is not equal.
We all will count differently some keeping total (re)-flushes some only what they think is the original flush. Does a bird out of a tree count? 
Do you count it against the dog? Lots of variables.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Do you count it against the dog?


Everything's...the dogs fault.

Couldn't be mine...heaven forbid...lol

Brian.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

mcanes1 said:


> Only if they decided to give up thier GPS numbers. Otherwise no one could figure out where someone hunts, just because you might have your location on your personal information, right? I mean I live in Columbiaville, is that where I grouse hunt, no. Know what I mean?


I kind if meant as a state as whole. I've seen more out of staters the last 2 years than the previous 7 combined. No sense in giving them any mote reason to come.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

That's going to be difficult to stop, with all the magazine stories letting our little secret out. It would be like North Dakota, South Dakota and Iowa trying to keep a lid on Pheasant hunting, right? Then again, any revenue brought into our states economy via outdoorsman is probably a welcomed relief for some business owners. I guess we just have to look at the whole picture.
Then again, that's a whole other debate.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

mcanes1 said:


> That's going to be difficult to stop, with all the magazine stories letting our little secret out.


In the past 12 months Field and Stream has run 2 articles -- one feature length -- about deer hunting on Drummond Island. It's our regular place for deer camp and I'm anxious to see how many out of state plates we run into this year.

Truth be told, I can't remember the last time one of our guys hooked up with a deer up there.

KW


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Going back to BIGSP's comment about out of state plates. Knock on wood, I've yet to experience it. Then again I hunt off the "beaten paths".


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Odd how out of state hunters are frowned by some on, while praise given to members for the great harvests thay make in other states.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Rugergundog said:


> Odd how out of state hunters are frowned by some on, while praise given to members for the great harvests thay make in other states.


If your buddy doinked some other guy's girlfriend you'd give him a high five. If some other guy doinked your buddy's girlfriend, you'd kick his ass. Same thing...

KW


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> Odd how out of state hunters are frowned by some on, while praise given to members for the great harvests thay make in other states.


I don't mind the out of staters who come here and spend money on hotels etc. I do mind the guys who come here for 45-60 days camp out and eat at their camper and don't spend any money. My basic bitch is our out of state license fees are too cheap and for too long of a period. I'd like to see us go to a 5 day or 10 day license at 50 and 100 bucks or something thereabouts.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> Odd how out of state hunters are frowned by some on, while praise given to members for the great harvests thay make in other states.


 One other thing I just thought about is most other destination states aren't nearly as populated as Michigan is. That is why I think hunter pressure is tougher here in Michigan than in some other states.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> I don't mind the out of staters who come here and spend money on hotels etc. I do mind the guys who come here for 45-60 days camp out and eat at their camper and don't spend any money. My basic bitch is our out of state license fees are too cheap and for too long of a period. I'd like to see us go to a 5 day or 10 day license at 50 and 100 bucks or something thereabouts.


 
I agree with Brent, out of staters have very little impact on my experience, I am glad they come.

That said I feel the license fees are too cheap and for to short a period of time.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> One other thing I just thought about is most other destination states aren't nearly as populated as Michigan is. That is why I think hunter pressure is tougher here in Michigan than in some other states.


 
How many motels are sold out full of out of staters on opening day or the peak week of our season outside of Crystal Falls?


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> How many motels are sold out full of out of staters on opening day or the peak week of our season outside of Crystal Falls?


Not sure about crystal falls the area i hunt has tons of camps. My motel usually only has Michiganders in it yet I see tons of out of state license plates. Pretty much always nice people. I'd just like to see them pay more for our great resource. That's really my only bitch. 

Again this is just mr ranting. Being my typical grumpy self.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I really don't mind out of state people....we are "united" states for a reason. I just hope to be able to enjoy some of the others states along with my own without problems.


----------

